

An instant note-taking web app. - jake1
http://scrib.in

======
benatkin
Nothing new here. Any elegance gain over EtherPad hosts or HackPad is lost due
to the ad at the bottom (and I don't think there is any, besides).

A blog post about building it, and the philosophy behind the site could have
made it interesting for me.

------
jcoder
I'd change the headline. It's a bit easier than pastie for anonymous non-code
text, but "awesome note-taking" requires more IMO.

~~~
jcoder
I hope that didn't sound like a put down though, I can see this being great
for stashing and sharing non-sensitive (or useless out of context) data.
Bookmarked.

~~~
jake1
Thanks, I changed it to instant... Seems a bit more appropriate ;)

~~~
ralphael
I like the simplicity and good idea on changing the title :-)

